# InkSoft Offers Video Of Tom Rauen�s ‛How To Crush Your Sales Goals With InkSoft Online Stores� Live Presentation



## Deborah Sexton

*InkSoft Offers Video Of Tom Rauen’s ‛How To Crush Your Sales Goals With InkSoft Online Stores’ Live Presentation*

Miss Tom Rauen’s presentation “How to Crush Your Sales Goals With InkSoft Online Stores” at the Long Beach Imprinted Sportswear Show? You can still take advantage of the opportunity to learn how he grew Envision Tees’ e-commerce sales from $55,147 in 2013 to $500,000 in 2017 using InkSoft online stores. 

A video of the live event gives you a front-row seat as Rauen shares his secrets and the role of InkSoft software in his success. Discover how this savvy entrepreneur, known for his out-of-the-box marketing efforts, has harnessed the power of the InkSoft platform to take his business to new levels. 

Then find out what it can do for you in a tour of the software program from InkSoft Co-Founder J.P. Hunt. Watch the video at https://www.inksoft.com/blog-long-beach-crush-sales/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

